# More Charlie Drown shows!



## Donnie (Jan 26, 2006)

For anybody in the area:







Then there is:

Feb 11th - Seattle, WA. at The Fenix Underground
Details To Be Announced

March 18th - Tacoma, WA. at Hells Kitchen
*Church Of Hate* CD release party
*Charlie Drown*
*Curse Of The Western Culture*
*Depravitae*
doors at 9pm
$8 at the door
21+ Must have ID


----------



## Shawn (Jan 27, 2006)

I like that flyer.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jan 27, 2006)

When are you guys coming to South Florida?? 

I'd buy you some real alcohol instead of tht PBR crap Shannon provides you with 

That's a good amount of shows coming up man!! Keep it busy and keep it metal


----------



## Donnie (Jan 27, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> ...instead of tht PBR crap Shannon provides you with


That'd be the other way around.  
Hopefully we'll be going all over the country soon. We just got to get off our asses and get that new cd done.


----------



## Chris (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Dylan7620 (Jan 27, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> I'd buy you some real alcohol instead of tht PBR crap Shannon provides you with
> metal



does YOUR beer have a blue ribbon? short answer: NO! PBR owns you  lol


----------



## nitelightboy (Jan 27, 2006)

I like to get drunk, therefore I don't drink beer. I stick to "screaming nazi's" and "liquid cocaines" mainly. That's just cause I'm METAL


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jan 27, 2006)

I would like to see more pictures on the website. There is one pic in there on the "Charlie photo's" section that does not appear when you click on it,,, and it's a hot picture.....
Bring the show to Nashville!
~A


----------



## cadenhead (Jan 27, 2006)

Church of Hate rules!  

I guess you do to Donnie.

I'm gonna do my best to make it to that show. I love Hells Kitchen.


----------



## Donnie (Jan 27, 2006)

Allen Garrow said:


> There is one pic in there on the "Charlie photo's" section that does not appear when you click on it,,, and it's a hot picture.....


Bah... I have a sweeter ass. 

And yes, Hell's Kicthen does indeed rock.


----------



## Ken (Jan 28, 2006)

Man, I would love to go to just one show...

I should make another trek over there. It's been too damn long.


----------



## Donnie (Jan 28, 2006)

Where are you located?


----------



## Ken (Jan 28, 2006)

The great town of Spokane, WA...


----------



## Donnie (Jan 28, 2006)

Ah. Sweet. The home town of Charlie Drown's original guitarist, Kull. And an assload of my relatives.
You should try to come out for the Fenix Underground show on Feb. 11th. It's an anniversary party for Exotic Underground Magazine. There should be lots of eye candy to look at.


----------



## dpm (Jan 28, 2006)

Ah, Feb. 11th! The day after my birthday! Say, you wouldn't have a few bucks spare to fly me over for that, would you? I'll do tech stuff for you.


----------



## Donnie (Jan 28, 2006)

Oh, sure. 
Btw, have you checked the shipping rates on a human sized box from Australia to the US? You might be on your own for the trip back, though.


----------



## Leon (Jan 28, 2006)

i gotta make it up there someday


----------



## Donnie (Feb 7, 2006)

Update on the show this Saturday-

Presented by Underground Magazine and The Fenix:

Saturday Feb 11th - Seattle - Charlie Drown and Church Of Hate
At The Fenix - 109 S. Washington - Pioneer Square - Seattle

*The Love/Hate Valentine's Massacre*

*1,2,3,4* (Ramones cover band)
*Charlie Drown*
*Church Of Hate*
*The Space Cretins*

Featuring; Go Go Amy - Miss Inga Ingenue and Pure Circus

doors at 8pm
$12 at the door (joint cover for pioneer square venues)

21+


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 8, 2006)

dpm said:


> Ah, Feb. 11th! The day after my birthday! Say, you wouldn't have a few bucks spare to fly me over for that, would you? I'll do tech stuff for you.


 
Bloody hell! How many more people on this board were born on Feb 10th? You, me, Regor and Jake Skylar that I know of. Anyone else?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 8, 2006)

Donnie, when're you guys gonna play some UK shows?


----------



## Donnie (Feb 8, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Donnie, when're you guys gonna play some UK shows?


Hopefully someday soon.  There is actually some dance club in London that plays Charlie Drown tunes quite regularly.


----------



## dpm (Feb 8, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Bloody hell! How many more people on this board were born on Feb 10th? You, me, Regor and Jake Skylar that I know of. Anyone else?



A good day for 7-stringers! What year?? I'm a '79 model.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 8, 2006)

Donnie said:


> Hopefully someday soon.  There is actually some dance club in London that plays Charlie Drown tunes quite regularly.


 
Any idea what club it is?

I've yet to actually hear any Charlie Drown, as I mostly view the site at work and don't have speakers on my work PC. I very rarely get time to use the internet at home. Will have to make some time soon.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 8, 2006)

dpm said:


> A good day for 7-stringers! What year?? I'm a '79 model.


 
Indeed! I'm and '81. I think Regor said him and Jake are '78's. They were born in the same year anyway.

2 days to go until I find out if I'm getting the rack case and tuner to finish my rack setup...


----------

